# Point to Pod_er with Mr Deedz



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

Hi ecig fam, So tomorrow I would like to purchase one of these as all my vape gear will be sold,
Currently Drip 3mg nic mostly and a SMok atomizer for driving,
From these 4 devices which do you think is the best, if you had any bad experiences kindly advise or a better suggestion on a pod device. Last year i bought a Sourin Air , it stopped working so i bought another one and didnt do it for me. Want to give pods another chance,
Thank you


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/4/19)

My wife's had a CUE since it's inception. After endless leaking pod issues, stock issues and empty promises from the @Twisp staff I've purchased a Renova ZERO.

We couldn't he happier. I'm a huge advocate of supporting local companies but you have to draw the line somewhere, especially when it's more than just inconvenience. It's a great concept that's been executed poorly and with pathetic support. 

Renova FTW!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

I have the Aurora play unit and this uses the exact same coils as the Renova Zero, Same Chipset and its awesome. I would go for the Renova Zero. Pods are refillable and offer seriously good flavor. 

Also have a look at the Vladdin RE pod device, Its cheap and has excellent flavor and the pods are also refillable.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

Hi @MrDeedz

Been on the Breeze 2 for two months and is a awesome little device, vaped 25mg salts, 12-18mg freebase in it, coils last 7-10 days, depending on your pg/vg make up and how much you vape......
Smok Nord has smaller battery and duckbill mouth piece was not for me, and also it is mouth activated....call me old school like pressing a fire button.
Renova zero if I remember correctly has no adjustable airflow so not for me, as that helps with taste improvements.
Twisp cue is world famous, and seems to be the most popular cessation device to get people of stinkies....but pod replacement not for me.

May I throw a curve ball and also suggest the nautilus AIO pod device....If I knew it uses the famous bvc coils that my nautlilus mini still uses I would have taken it in a heart beat. 1000 mah battery, adjustable airflow, 3-4.5ml capacity, just replace coils not the whole pod, saves on costs, and are world famous mtl styled bvc coils and you can shop around and get them for R180-200 for a 5 pack or R35 -50 a piece almost everywhere (supply vs availability).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

You guys are legend, Thanks and keep them coming by tonight i will make a final decision, I dont wana go back to stinkies so wana get the right pod for my preferences, Thanks again, vERY VerY insightful info thus far


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

You could also look at the Artery Pal 2, even though they use their own coils, I remember reading somewhere that aspire coils compatible. I have left the nic salts completely as I preferred the throat hit....and nic salts are a quick vape, realized on the breeze after 4-5 minutes constant vaping did get light headed and increased heartbeat.....

Wife also looking to quit stinkies and, she likes the Aspire Spryte setup, also using bvc coils, and small brother of the breeze and nautilus systems.


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> You guys are legend, Thanks and keep them coming by tonight i will make a final decision, I dont wana go back to stinkies so wana get the right pod for my preferences, Thanks again, vERY VerY insightful info thus far



I must say that the Vladdin RE which im currently testing has a great tight draw which would be very similar to a stinkie if that is your preference.


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> I must say that the Vladdin RE which im currently testing has a great tight draw which would be very similar to a stinkie if that is your preference.


Im a beeg flavor chaser so looking for a decently priced pod with the best flavor, quit ciggies over 3years now and the only time i did smoke a stinkie was when boozing and back to vaping the next day lol


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Im a beeg flavor chaser so looking for a decently priced pod with the best flavor, quit ciggies over 3years now and the only time i did smoke a stinkie was when boozing and back to vaping the next day lol



I must admit that the Vladdin pod takes a refill or two before the flavor starts to shine where as with the coils used in Vaporesso pods the flavor are there from the get go. 

I havent used the Nord or breeze so cannot compare it to them and perhaps they are even better in terms of flavor.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/19)

I have tried a few pod devices, and my favorite at the moment is the Aspire Breeze 2 (of which I now have 2). The pods are refillable and I get decent flavor and satisfaction with MTL juices. It has airflow control which allows for fine-tuning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (16/4/19)

I agree with Smokey_Robinson and RenaldoRheeder.

Nautilus AIO is the upgrade from the Breeze 2. The only problem that I have with the Breeze 2 is changing coils (the stubbornest mouthpiece in the world must come off) and the clips that the pod clips into are quite fragile and tend to bend/snap.

I believe that the Nautilus has taken care of that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

So I have been doing some research on the NAUTILUS AIO and it says this device is designed for 70% Vg juices, not Nic Salts?


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

The Nautilus AIO utilizes a single firing button while two side buttons are present to eject the pod. The Nautilus employs the well known Nautilus BVC coils to ensure flavorful vapor production and is designed for E-Juice containing 70% or less VG. The Nautilus Coil systems come in 1.8 ohm, best used at 10 to 14W.


----------



## KZOR (16/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> and also it is mouth activated


I think you confusing the Novo with the Nord.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

I have been vaping 50/50 , 60/40 and 65/35 ratio juices in my mini tank, with those same BVC coils and all of them gave me a minumum lifetime of 10-12 days and some going 14days.....I did however see that coils last little shorter with your thicker darker juices but then maybe with 2-3 days shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> So I have been doing some research on the NAUTILUS AIO and it says this device is designed for 70% Vg juices, not Nic Salts?


https://forums.aspirecig.com/discussion/30581/nautilus-aio-nic-coils


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

KZOR said:


> I think you confusing the Novo with the Nord.



Nope I got confused with the Vaporreso Nexus...but yes Novo also works like that. Sorry my bad.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/19)




----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

Contacted one of my local trusted vendors to inquire on stock availability of the Nautilus AIO: 
they do not have stock , they had countless issues with the device and won’t be restocking it so the Nautilus is of my choice list


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

Then I would look at the Breeze 2, Spryte, Nord and Pal 2, those are the once most regularly stocked and coils seems recently priced and always available.


----------



## herb1 (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Contacted one of my local trusted vendors to inquire on stock availability of the Nautilus AIO:
> they do not have stock , they had countless issues with the device and won’t be restocking it so the Nautilus is of my choice list


That's really sad to hear - I was looking forward to getting one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

@herb1 

Jip me too, especially because I still vape minis and use a lot of bvc coils. But if you look at most vape shops you always get the breeze 1 & 2 and very few nautilus pod system......so there must be a reason? Even the Spryte that also uses same bvc coils as I understand is more available....wife likes it, only issue I have is the 650 mha battery, quite like the leaning pisa posture.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/aspire-nautilus-aio.877525/

Here is a link, seems biggest issue is the refill port, and that you need to use a syringe to fill and has some blow back, but representative of Aspire does tell what to do, and it seems there will be a pod section update maybe a child lock one, and also one or two complaining about charging issues and one about fire button. All in all seems to have good vaping experience, think I will still take a plunge/ chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/aspire-nautilus-aio.877525/
> 
> Here is a link, seems biggest issue is the refill port, and that you need to use a syringe to fill and has some blow back, but representative of Aspire does tell what to do, and it seems there will be a pod section update maybe a child lock one, and also one or two complaining about charging issues and one about fire button. All in all seems to have good vaping experience, think I will still take a plunge/ chance.


Mine has been working flawlessly for around 3 months now. Yes, one has to be careful with filling, but the normal needle nosed bottles work easy enough for me. Nautilus still one of the very best of commercial coils for flavour and longevity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

I added the Nautilus to my poll yesterday for those guys who would like to still place your vote so we can have a fair result, So.... all my vapes have been sold yesterday. If i miss that drip life which i probably will ill be back at a later stage but pod life its gona be from this afternoon. decisions decisions...


----------



## herb1 (17/4/19)

Good luck *MrDeedz*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

herb1 said:


> Good luck *MrDeedz*


Thanks Buddy, I have one more last dom Question which is kinda very important to me, Which devices can you use free base Nic juices and Nic Salts? Reasons for this is 20mg Nic salts is a bit to heavy for me, I used free based 3mg nic juice in my Sourin Air and it had no taste or throat hit at all,


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

Well like I said using freebase in my breeze 2, with both the 0.7ohm and 1.0 ohm coils, 12-18mg freebase and getting a moderate throat hit, that is sufficient, not same as example the mini I use, but used it for days and no craving to go back to mini.
As far as I know you can use all coils with all freebase, but manufacturers prefer you use the specified nic salt coils with nic salts, but mostly nic salt must be used with 1.0ohm and higher.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## skola (17/4/19)

@MrDeedz
I've tried the Suorin Air, Aspire Breeze 2, Renova Zero and Uwell Caliburn.
The Uwell Caliburn has exceeded my expectations. I'm not a big fan of the look but I love it because;
- Best Flavour from a pod that I've experienced
- Good battery life, quick charge times
- Big wicking holes, no dry hits, can go up to 80/20 VG/PG no problem
- Long lasting coils, I'm still on my first coil and this is my 3rd week. I vape about 4mls of Dinner Lady Lemon Tart 30 mg Nic Salts a day

Hope this helps and doesn't confuse you more.

*Edit - Kit comes with two pods. Pods are R45 each from SV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

skola said:


> @MrDeedz
> I've tried the Suorin Air, Aspire Breeze 2, Renova Zero and Uwell Caliburn.
> The Uwell Caliburn has exceeded my expectations. I'm not a big fan of the look but I love it because;
> - Best Flavour from a pod that I've experienced
> ...


Damn @skola . nou het ek n' kop seer lol. I seen my local vendor in the east posted this UWell and raved about it, i didnt initially opt for it as it looks liek a cue, So you telling me the Caliburn gives better flavor then the Renova?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

https://versedvaper.com/best-vapes-for-nicotine-salts/

https://vapingdaily.com/best-pod-mods/

https://vapebeat.com/features/small-vape


----------



## skola (17/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Damn @skola . nou het ek n' kop seer lol. I seen my local vendor in the east posted this UWell and raved about it, i didnt initially opt for it as it looks liek a cue, So you telling me the Caliburn gives better flavor then the Renova?


Yes. My Renova Zero is now my spare device. Sorry to complicate your decision even further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

skola said:


> Yes. My Renova Zero is now my spare device. Sorry to complicate your decision even further.


No need to apologize , The Caliburn has been added to my payday shopping list lol, if its kak ill just send u the bill, lol jus kiddin, thanks for the insight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> https://versedvaper.com/best-vapes-for-nicotine-salts/
> 
> https://vapingdaily.com/best-pod-mods/
> 
> https://vapebeat.com/features/small-vape


thanks bud, this lost vape orion looks damn interesting, I hope i didnt stop my crazy vape gear spending to start a pod craze lol


----------



## skola (17/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> No need to apologize , The Caliburn has been added to my payday shopping list lol, if its kak ill just send u the bill, lol jus kiddin, thanks for the insight


If you don’t enjoy it, I’ll take it off your hands no problem!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (17/4/19)

Hey @MrDeedz 

Have a look at this:
https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/aspire-spryte-kit/

On sale for R290. I picked up one the other day and I must say I'm quite impressed. The draw on the 1.8ohm coil is perfect for me. Find it a much tighter draw than any of the breeze 2 coils. I am currently using both the Breeze 2 and the Spryte as my daily devices with 12mg freebase juice. The Spryte uses the Aspire BVC coils which I feel also produces a bit more flavour than the Breeze 2 coils.

There have been some mixed reviews on the Spryte but honestly at that price, I have no complaints!


Good luck with whatever you choose!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Hey @MrDeedz
> 
> Have a look at this:
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/aspire-spryte-kit/
> ...




Hehehe....precisely the kit and deal, I'm gonna get for the missus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> thanks bud, this lost vape orion looks damn interesting, I hope i didnt stop my crazy vape gear spending to start a pod craze lol



@MrDeedz 

Best advice is...follow your instinct and your heart.
Sure download or watch youtube reviews and read them also.
Look at costs...pod replacement vs coils, and also availability.

But at the end, you need to be happy.....
Best of luck, let us know what you decided.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)

Seeing that Im just as boired with vaping as you. You inspired me to get a pod also. Did not go so far as selling my squonks yet. So I got the Minifit just now and cant really rate it in 30min, but Im impressed so far. Man it is small Im scared Im going to loose it somewhere. Yes the battery is small and they say 4-5hours, but I argue If I like it I will buy 2 and two. My main decision to buy it, was that you can rebuild your own coil, so Im sure I can build a better coil and use better cotton than the mass produced pods have in and get better flavour. That said flavour is really not that bad. Nowhere near my rda's but not bad at all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @MrDeedz
> 
> Best advice is...follow your instinct and your heart.
> Sure download or watch youtube reviews and read them also.
> ...


For Sure, Im collecting My Renova Zero this afternoon, one of my local Vendors Vapeclub has it for R370. They out of stock on my fav local fruit Juice - Joose E liqs : SNLV in Nic Salts so they suggested SNLV 18 MTL range with 9mg Nic, Im sure this juice will work in a Renova and not fugg the coil up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Seeing that Im just as boired with vaping as you. You inspired me to get a pod also. Did not go so far as selling my squonks yet. So I got the Minifit just now and cant really rate it in 30min, but Im impressed so far. Man it is small Im scared Im going to loose it somewhere. Yes the battery is small and they say 4-5hours, but I argue If I like it I will buy 2 and two. My main decision to buy it, was that you can rebuild your own coil, so Im sure I can build a better coil and use better cotton than the mass produced pods have in and get better flavour. That said flavour is really not that bad. Nowhere near my rda's but not bad at all
> View attachment 163951


Nicely done lol, Please Let me know how this goes as I will be purchasing another POD device next week Friday if the PODS are actually doing it for me,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> For Sure, Im collecting My Renova Zero this afternoon, one of my local Vendors Vapeclub has it for R370. They out of stock on my fav local fruit Juice - Joose E liqs : SNLV in Nic Salts so they suggested SNLV 18 MTL range with 9mg Nic, Im sure this juice will work in a Renova and not fugg the coil up?



Nope shouldn't.....sounds like winning combo. With freebase mtl you will feel TH, I would have gone maybe 12mg, but that is just me. With salts you have a smoother less TH and it causes me to vape longer to get that TH and that makes coil and device hot and my head rush....


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Nope shouldn't.....sounds like winning combo. With freebase mtl you will feel TH, I would have gone maybe 12mg, but that is just me. With salts you have a smoother less TH and it causes me to vape longer to get that TH and that makes coil and device hot and my head rush....


Personally I find 20MG NiC Salts too heavy, in my SOURIN AIR's that i had, Hoping MTL Free range 9Mg NIC wont be heavy as well.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)

Luckily I have been vaping at low watts on my squonks mtl the last few months, so Im now almost 3 hours on the pod and have my normal 3mg nic Red pill in, and havent shouted at the children yet, so I think I can stay at 3mg freebase nic in the pod


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

So I bought the renova and kinda diggin it so far. Flavour way better then the sourin airs I had. This juice is too damn divine though that's the winner actually lol. My good old fav. Should of bought the 12mg nic tho as the 9mg doesn't have that much throat hit. Next week Friday I will buy a different pod device and compare. Which is better and give my 2cents here lol. Thanks again peepz much Love respect and appreciation for contributing so positively to my thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

Nice, loving it!

Jip told you 12mg would be better 
So next week 12mg freebase and a Breeze 2?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Nice, loving it!
> 
> Jip told you 12mg would be better
> So next week 12mg freebase and a Breeze 2?


Which type of juice would give better flavour in my pod. The same juice in 12 or 9 MG nic freebase or in nic salts


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

I seriously crave TH. So I started with 20mg salts. Was not happy, and went up to 25mg salts, and honestly I think my "happy place" was somewhere between 25-35mg, but issue is like I said, you can't vape long on salts, due to most devices and even coils getting warm and burn taste for a while.
So I went with Liqua, 18mg and 50/50 and it worked, and got my satisfying TH, due to vaping longer also, and no pulling a "silver" anymore. Freebase worked for me and I got some awesome juice samples from Room Fogger, all in the 12-18mg and.... touch wood.....wife smokes 10-12 stinkies in front of me, well on the "stoep of our front door entrance and I can't stand it, so it's working with the breeze and minis.

So if I should guess, your magic number is 12, 15 or 18mg, the first two being my suspicion would be your fit. I found that cool + menthol, strong fruity and of course tobacco mixed with something sweet works best for me in pod systems.

Hope this helps....you could always just get a extra pod and insert a new coil and other juice so from 2 devices you have 4 options.


----------



## Silver (17/4/19)

Congrats on the new device @MrDeedz

Was going to ask you if you prefer tight MTL, loose MTL or restricted DL?
I have noticed that devices tend to excel more in one area than be very good in all three.
Havent had much experience with pod systems though.

Just on the juice, if you want more TH, get yourself some 48mg nic from BLCK - they call it Gold Nic. It's normal nic not nic salts. And put a few drops into the tank when refilling. Shake it a bit - and see if that improves your TH. I do that quite often with weaker juices to good effect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

@Silver 

Goeie bliks*m.....sorry my french....48mg??? Erm on a 2ml tank what would your suggested amount of drips be? And what happens if I add maybe a few drops more?
Buy directly from BLCK? Use a pipette?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nicotine-blck-vapour

@Silver.... take the PG for TH?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nicotine-blck-vapour
> 
> @Silver.... take the PG for TH?



Ya, I use the PG version. Easier for me to decant and work with. I guess slightly more TH, but you only adding a little, so I doubt the PG makes a huge difference. 

Will answer your question on drops below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

@Silver

Will remember this, awesome tip, but read the warnings. Seems you need gloves, protective clothing, mask, uranium meter, I mean nicotine meter, everytime you mix this stuff, and me with my 2ml tanks will do it twice a day. Really always wanted to go to Chernobyl, but having it in my study twice a day.....need to think 

Interesting fact I recently discovered, I grew up in Memel in the Eastern Free State and we have a local jam there, called "nastregal". A jam made from a nightshade plant that grows there in the mountains, and hated by many farmers as when it is green, and farm animals eat them could lead to death. Secret is to wait till the berry turns to purple/ almost black....then ready to make jam. Same as old tobacco plant (also from the nightshade specie) where our nicotine comes from.


----------



## Silver (17/4/19)

Let's say you have your 2ml tank and you want to add 48mg nic to enhance the nic strength.

Its quite easy. You can do it a few ways. But let me first try with drops.

I have measured on my scale. Most of my plastic dripper bottles are about 40 drops per ml.

So lets say you put in 10 drops of 48mg. That would be about a quarter of a ml. So 0.25ml

So lets say you have a 9mg juice that you want to nic up.

And you put 10 drops of the nic in (0.25ml)
Then you fill the rest with the 9mg juice (1.75ml)

Then just work out the proportion of the 2ml that each ingredient is

Nic - 0.25ml/2ml = 0.125
juice - 1.75ml/2ml = 0.875

Now multiply those proportions by the nic strengths
0.125 x 48mg = 6mg
0.875 x 9mg = 7.88mg - call it 8mg

Add them up and your final juice strength will be 14mg.

So now you know that if you dont add nic, your juice is 9mg and if you add 10 drops its about 14mg.
So if you add say 5 drops it will be about halfway - so around 11.5mg

If half your tank was the 9mg juice and half was the 48mg - you would be midway between the two - so about 28.5mg. Three quarters of 9mg juice and one quarter of 48mg nic would be about 18.75mg.

I dont do the calculations all the time - just the first time to get a reference point - then I use the same bottle and count the drops and adjust it to taste, up or down. I stick to using the same bottle because each nozzle type can be a bit different.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

@Silver 

Awesome! It surely does. It does also open door to taking 6ml freebase and spiking it up to 12mg.

Many thanks.
Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new device @MrDeedz
> 
> Was going to ask you if you prefer tight MTL, loose MTL or restricted DL?
> I have noticed that devices tend to excel more in one area than be very good in all three.
> ...


Thanks bud. Long time no chat. Been vaping over 3 years now and I still don't know the diff between mtl dl or loose. Lmao. I just dripped my brain away mostly. Crazy flavors hot type of vapes on around 90 to 100 watts before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

I actually figured out how to change the wattage on the renova. Found my sweet spot. The 2nd level I prefer. Tighter draw. Less vapour more throat hit. Weird but true

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

Last question for tonight guys. Any advice on how to prolong the life of batteries on pod devices Which is the best from these 3 options :
1) charging using a cellphone charger adapter
2) via the USB port of a laptop
3) powerbank


----------



## Silver (17/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Silver
> 
> Awesome! It surely does. It does also open door to taking 6ml freebase and spiking it up to 12mg.
> 
> ...



Pleasure
The more you add though, the more the flavour is diluted. For some juices a 6mg to 12mg jump will work without a problem. For others it may not come out nice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Last question for tonight guys. Any advice on how to prolong the life of batteries on pod devices Which is the best from these 3 options :
> 1) charging using a cellphone charger adapter
> 2) via the USB port of a laptop
> 3) powerbank



Always follow preferred manufacturers method. Most have a 1Amp charge setting and a mini usb, so normally pc charged. But saying that I have a trusty 1amp istick charger with a cellphone type adapter which works like a charm.

I would suggest passthrough or whatever the term when you vape and charge you do use the pc and usb route, but hell those cords so short looks like you are french kissing bloory laptop

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/19)

Added the VLaddin & UWELL to the voting poles for those who contributed, I would love for these poles to have a true reflection of preference and hoping to keep this thread going for a month or until I have 3 or more Pod devices and do some comparisons on Yay's Vs Nay's.


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/19)

@Silver & @Smokey_Robinson , I have learnt by now that when i ask a simple Q their aint no simple answer.
This image shows how I feel when reading your responses hehehehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> I seriously crave TH. So I started with 20mg salts. Was not happy, and went up to 25mg salts, and honestly I think my "happy place" was somewhere between 25-35mg, but issue is like I said, you can't vape long on salts, due to most devices and even coils getting warm and burn taste for a while.
> So I went with Liqua, 18mg and 50/50 and it worked, and got my satisfying TH, due to vaping longer also, and no pulling a "silver" anymore. Freebase worked for me and I got some awesome juice samples from Room Fogger, all in the 12-18mg and.... touch wood.....wife smokes 10-12 stinkies in front of me, well on the "stoep of our front door entrance and I can't stand it, so it's working with the breeze and minis.
> 
> So if I should guess, your magic number is 12, 15 or 18mg, the first two being my suspicion would be your fit. I found that cool + menthol, strong fruity and of course tobacco mixed with something sweet works best for me in pod systems.
> ...



But this doesnt answer me Q brother hehehe , i had to dissect this and still cant see if i got your answer. Which type of juice will give better flavour in my Renova Zero, Nic Salts or Free Base High nic juices? Just so i know what to purchase next, dankie baie


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (18/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> But this doesnt answer me Q brother hehehe , i had to dissect this and still cant see if i got your answer. Which type of juice will give better flavour in my Renova Zero, Nic Salts or Free Base High nic juices? Just so i know what to purchase next, dankie baie



Nic salts will give you the quickest fix, and is much smoother than freebase thus less TH, and most people going of stinkies prefer this. You need higher level of salts to give same TH then freebase. Nic salt is the refined KWV 10 year, and freebase is the Richelieu. You need to drink 5glasses of kwv to get same overhang as 2-3 glasses of richies.

So 20mg nic salts not satisfying? Then you have two options: (read somewhere you had tried 20mg previously?)

Go to 25-35mg salts, but TH would still be lower then you expect, and your vaping time is less for same satisfaction.

Go to 12-18mg freebase and get the TH you want, but you will vape longer to get same satisfaction. You currently not happy with 9mg freebase. Not sure if 3mg increase will make big difference. 

Question is, you want a seriously quick fix and minimal TH, or little longer vape with more TH.
You want the pod to stop you going back, then higher nicsalts.....but if you are already established relying on stinkies are gone, and you want taste enjoy vaping and want TH then go freebase. None of the salts I have vaped came close to taste or TH of freebase.

I would go 15 or 18mg freebase....50/50 or 60/40 ratio.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

Day 6 : Still going strong on only 1 Pod device and using the same pod, Thus far I can only say that flavor has dropped since day 4. Looking forward to using NIC SALTS instead as well. That Lost VAPE ORION is really looking interesting for me next buy. I hope its small & compact though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/4/19)

I bought 12mg Freebase nic. TKO Blue Milk from @Vapers Corner , popped it in the Renova Zero aaaaaand the wife hijacked it. I don't think I'm getting it back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/4/19)

My opinion. Some of these pods like Orion(even Aspire breeze) defeats the object. The are s big, you can just aswell buy a normal small mod with atty and get better battery life and flavour

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I bought 12mg Freebase nic. TKO Blue Milk from @Vapers Corner , popped it in the Renova Zero aaaaaand the wife hijacked it. I don't think I'm getting it back.


Is there any decent creaminess from the TKO honestly? Or mostly just wick wacks bubblegum flavor in the Renova?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Is there any decent creaminess from the TKO honestly? Or mostly just wick wacks bubblegum flavor in the Renova?



It actually is great! I hate all things "ice" and I'm happy to report it has almost as much flavour as 3mg in my Luxotic/WASP Nano setup. Money well spent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My opinion. Some of these pods like Orion(even Aspire breeze) defeats the object. The are s big, you can just aswell buy a normal small mod with atty and get better battery life and flavour


Hit the Nail on the head, thanks!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Hit the Nail on the head, thanks!


I think a good question to ask yourself is: do you want 'just' MTL setup or a "stealth" (ie Small) setup?
Because this is a MTL setup I'm running today, but it's nowhere near stealth/small

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think a good question to ask yourself is: do you want 'just' MTL setup or a "stealth" (ie Small) setup?
> Because this is a MTL setup I'm running today, but it's nowhere near stealth/small
> View attachment 164391


stealth bro, i sold the last gear i had coz im g@@tvol of carrying mods & charging batteries and packing batts & juices everyday. everything sold including 4bay charger so want something that doesnt need an 18650 to be charged. smaller batt

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> stealth bro, i sold the last gear i had coz im g@@tvol of carrying mods & charging batteries and packing batts & juices everyday. everything sold including 4bay charger so want something that doesnt need an 18650 to be charged. smaller batt



something like this? or is this still to big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/4/19)

@MrDeedz 

Stealthy, under R600, just replace coils, is water resistant....better taste then any pod systems, and has 3 settings on variable voltage:


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think a good question to ask yourself is: do you want 'just' MTL setup or a "stealth" (ie Small) setup?
> Because this is a MTL setup I'm running today, but it's nowhere near stealth/small
> View attachment 164391



Aahhhh my favourite tank. Nautilus mini? Have you tried the metal sleeve? Looks nicer for me and added protection. What mod below?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Aahhhh my favourite tank. Nautilus mini? Have you tried the metal sleeve? Looks nicer for me and added protection. What mod below?



it the original Geekvape Aegis, I've looked at the metal sleeves, they look really good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> it the original Geekvape Aegis, I've looked at the metal sleeves, they look really good!



Jip here is mine with sleeve and istick 20w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

If i get those then it's the same thing as the smok big baby beast and AL85 I just sold lol.


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Does. Anyone have a pic of the lost vape orion held In someone's palm. Would like to see the actual Size.


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Yay or Nay on this one guys? Don't think I seen anyone with this though.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/4/19)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 164482


Dankie. Boet. Sick in bed. Should of Googled as well lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Ooh oooh Resin  lol check what I came across now. Anyone know this one. Is this a billet box. The same thing that Rob fisher has Hundreds off. Lol
​


----------



## JurgensSt (24/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Ooh oooh Resin  lol check what I came across now. Anyone know this one. Is this a billet box. The same thing that Rob fisher has Hundreds off. Lol
> ​



Pal II is out about 6 months now. Better option and around R500 (shop depending)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Does. Anyone have a pic of the lost vape orion held In someone's palm. Would like to see the actual Size.


Depends on how big the person's hands are

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Ooh oooh Resin  lol check what I came across now. Anyone know this one. Is this a billet box. The same thing that Rob fisher has Hundreds off. Lol
> ​


There is one in the classifieds for R300

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Depends on how big the person's hands are
> View attachment 164484


1200 for all in the pic. Let's do it lol. Nice man


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

ok gents sorry to be a pain but its getting closer to next purchase.
Im looking at these 3 and will choose one .
Artery PAL II : This doesnt take Nic salts i think though
Aspire Breeze 2
Lost Vape Orion


----------



## JurgensSt (24/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> ok gents sorry to be a pain but its getting closer to next purchase.
> Im looking at these 3 and will choose one .
> Artery PAL II : This doesnt take Nic salts i think though
> Aspire Breeze 2
> Lost Vape Orion



Artery PAL II : This doesnt take Nic salts i think though - Can take all 3 liquids
Aspire Breeze 2
Lost Vape Orion - Gave my Q to a friend last week to get her of the stinkies. Flavor and battery life is good. Pods are not cheap (R85 - R105 per pod)


----------



## herb1 (24/4/19)

I'm planning to go Minifit next and give it a bash...heard alot of good things about it
Smok Nord - why so many sales on FaceBook???
Would still like to get my paws on the Nautilus AIO this year


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/4/19)

herb1 said:


> I'm planning to go Minifit next and give it a bash...heard alot of good things about it
> Smok Nord - why so many sales on FaceBook???
> Would still like to get my paws on the Nautilus AIO this year


I got minifit last week. Just recoiled with superfine clapton and some cotton bacon, and now its even better.
Only two negatives so far, its so small Im scared Im going to lose it. And battery last about 3 hours. But you can vape while charging. Think Im just going to get two of them


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Smok Novo on my list 2. Seen a few good reviews on youtube today where they Comparing pod devices and the Novo always in top 4 Weird. So I have 4 choices to choose from geez. That helps  .... 

Artery PAL II
Aspire Breeze 2
Lost Vape Orion
Smok Novo


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/19)

Meanwhile back at the ranch the Smok Nord is leading the voting poles in stealth mode. Lol


----------



## CaliGuy (24/4/19)

Ultra Stealth, Rebuildable and Flavour!


----------



## JurgensSt (25/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Ultra Stealth, Rebuildable and Flavour!
> 
> View attachment 164558



Can you still get these ??


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/19)

Day 8 and super impressed with the renova cartridge/coil .I chain vape this thing every hour. Expected it to die by now. Only thing is the battery life ain't that good. Lasts me half a day. How do I know when the battery is fully charged when the light goes green?


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Ultra Stealth, Rebuildable and Flavour!
> 
> View attachment 164558


Looks interesting . Did you buy this online as I haven't seen this in shops


----------



## JurgensSt (25/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Looks interesting . Did you buy this online as I haven't seen this in shops


Can only find this on Bling

Sent from small screen


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/19)

Hi guys. So after endless sleepless nights i think i have decided to purchase the Artery Pal II tomorrow. I have an imprtant Q. Should I stick to MTL juices as i dont want too much throat hit but a little more then 9mg nic throat hit from the renova. So should i purchase 12mg mtl or stick to 9mg in the Artery as the TH will be much higher in the Pal vs the renova or should i try nic salts instead


----------



## JurgensSt (25/4/19)

Picked up a Pal II today. Have two pods. One coil has 0.6 ohm coil for normal juice and the other has 1.2 ohm coil for freebase juice all 12mg.

I tried nic salt in my Orion Q and it was not for me. Massive headache after a couple of puffs



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Picked up a Pal II today. Have two pods. One coil has 0.6 ohm coil for normal juice and the other has 1.2 ohm coil for freebase juice all 12mg.
> 
> I tried nic salt in my Orion Q and it was not for me. Massive headache after a couple of puffs
> 
> ...


Thanks @JurgensSt. Very valuable feedback. Exactly what one of the reviews said about nic salts in orion. Will get some Mtl 12mg nic. Let me know what strength free base juice u use in the pal ii tomorrow. And if the th is hectic . Dankie meneer. And congrats on the new purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Picked up a Pal II today. Have two pods. One coil has 0.6 ohm coil for normal juice and the other has 1.2 ohm coil for freebase juice all 12mg.
> 
> I tried nic salt in my Orion Q and it was not for me. Massive headache after a couple of puffs
> 
> ...


Was the salts by any change a very high strength (35mg/50mg)?

I would say the best strength to start off if you're a low nic vaper would probably be >20mg salts. But nowadays, there are tons of pod systems available that can use normal 6mg or 3mg juice. The SMOK Nord with its 0.6 coil comes to mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> Was the salts by any change a very high strength (35mg/50mg)?
> 
> I would say the best strength to start off if you're a low nic vaper would probably be >20mg salts. But nowadays, there are tons of pod systems available that can use normal 6mg or 3mg juice. The SMOK Nord with its 0.6 coil comes to mind.



Was a 24mg Nic Salt.
Normal 3mg juice worked very well in the Orion Q 1.0 ohm pod

I have 3mg in the 0.6 ohm pod and 12mg Freebase in the 1.2 ohm pod. Just waiting for the cotton to soak before I try the 12mg


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/4/19)

What I dont understand is they say nic salts get absorbed into the body/blood eassier. Thus logic say you then will need less nic salts than the normal freebase nic. But now they use as high as 50mg nic salts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What I dont understand is they say nic salts get absorbed into the body/blood eassier. Thus logic say you then will need less nic salts than the normal freebase nic. But now they use as high as 50mg nic salts?



Better Nic hit, less throat irritation and then take less puffs and juice should last longer and keep Nic craving down


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What I dont understand is they say nic salts get absorbed into the body/blood eassier. Thus logic say you then will need less nic salts than the normal freebase nic. But now they use as high as 50mg nic salts?



50mg Nic salt puts more hair on your chest 

Jokes aside , I don't understand the use of the high Nic Salts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/4/19)

I go through about 2-4ml Nic Salts 35mg a day vs. 30-60ml 3-6mg normal e-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What I dont understand is they say nic salts get absorbed into the body/blood eassier. Thus logic say you then will need less nic salts than the normal freebase nic. But now they use as high as 50mg nic salts?


It does get absorbed into the blood stream faster mg for mg. The composition of salts allows for the user to use a higher strength without getting a massive throat hit (35mg salt may be bearable but 35mg freebase won't be). An example of this would be if I use 10mL a day of 3mg, I can now probably use 2mL per day of 35mg since instead of taking quite a few hits to get my fix, I can now take like 5 hits instead due to the concentration of nic. 

I would assume that the reason people use 50mg is because they require a higher amount of nicotine to be satisfied. Devices like the Juul use +50mg juice in those pods so maybe manufacturers make 50mg to cater for the guys switching from Juul to an open pod system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> 50mg Nic salt puts more hair on your chest
> 
> Jokes aside , I don't understand the use of the high Nic Salts


50mg trend was in the US and not overly common here. Juul started the 50mg hype so manufacturers had to cater for the guys switching from Juul. If no manufacturers did 50mg then many people would've found it very difficult to switch from Juul.


----------



## daniel craig (26/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Was a 24mg Nic Salt.
> Normal 3mg juice worked very well in the Orion Q 1.0 ohm pod
> 
> I have 3mg in the 0.6 ohm pod and 12mg Freebase in the 1.2 ohm pod. Just waiting for the cotton to soak before I try the 12mg


What VG/PG Ratio liquids are you using?


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/19)

daniel craig said:


> What VG/PG Ratio liquids are you using?


70/30 for normal and 60/40 freebase 

Sent from small screen


----------



## MrDeedz (26/4/19)

Picked up the Artery Pal II just now. Lets just say i prefer the renova lol Bought 2 mtl juices. Toffee de lux 9mg. Flavour not so amazing using the o.1 ohm coil. I prefer the draw on the the renova.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/19)

Back to pods...
Eleaf icare2.good pod and coil life.decent battery life, usage dependant.
very subtle, but stisfying hit.Coils can be replaced. @eleaf

Vladdin pod...awesome flavour through 30ml nic salts and still holding up. Other pod on 12 mg freebase and one on 9 mg freebase.no flavour drop or burns to date even on empty.
(last time is spoke about coils mine burnt out)
Dry hit resistance.
Decent battery life althought usage dependant. Battery is slightly weak.(edit.vape is slightly weak)for me.
I have to double clutch, but will get you through the cravings
@vladdin

Renova zero...best flavour off the bat!.
Coils last resonably well depending on juice type and a pity pods are hard to get by.battery life is good @renova

Aspire aio(nautilus)
Good battery life.coils are replacable and airflow can be set. Flavour is good.what else can I say? Nautilus is a good pod device.
@aspire
And I use max VG if I can help it and yes I carry all of the above with my pico squeeze where ever I go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (2/5/19)

Morning Fellow Podders. I have a Q with regards to MTL Juices vs Nic Salts. Do you think using Nic Salts in a Renova Zero would make the pod last longer instead of MTL nic ? has anyone tested this?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/5/19)

Are you asking if freebase nic will make a difference to nic salts? Because I think most mtl juices are nic salts


----------



## MrDeedz (2/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Are you asking if freebase nic will make a difference to nic salts? Because I think most mtl juices are nic salts


Say what bru? Are you sure? Im sure MTL juices is Freebase NIC at higher percentages and diff VG/PG ratio as to the 70/30 norm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/5/19)

There are some freebase MTL juices available. Majestic Vapor for one has some available. I have tried the 12mg ones (60/40) both in MTL tanks and Pod systems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (2/5/19)

@Naeemhoosen Roping in my all time favorite local juice maker Naeem from Joose-E-Liqs to shed some light on this subject, 
is MTL using nic salts or free base Nic Sir


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> @Naeemhoosen Roping in my all time favorite local juice maker Naeem from Joose-E-Liqs to shed some light on this subject,
> is MTL using nic salts or free base Nic Sir


Hi @MrDeedz

MTL (MOUTH TO LUNG), we are using freebase nicotine and not Salt Nicotine.



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz (2/5/19)

Naeemhoosen said:


> Hi @MrDeedz
> 
> MTL (MOUTH TO LUNG), we are using freebase nicotine and not Salt Nicotine.
> 
> ...


Thank you Naeem for the prompt response, 
Gents I thought as much as well that MTL is free base. Or the ones I have bought are.


----------



## MrDeedz (10/5/19)

Anyone from GP on this thread would like a bottle of Savage Quinn Nic Salts 35mg for free?
Its an international: Profile - Raspberry cookie with hints of cream. Used only 2ml's and its too much throat hit for me lol. Im based in Gauteng, Bryanston during office hours, And East Rand (Brakpan,Benoni) after hours.
Let me know cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> View attachment 164727


 
Pal 2 vs Renova Zero?


----------



## MrDeedz (10/5/19)

@ace_d_house_cat : Renova Bro. Renova def way better flavor but the pods lose life after 5 days or so. The 0.6 ohm coil a bit better then the 1.2 ohm coil on the Pal. missing the drip life though lol. both devices the battery life aint that wonderful lol, i have to charge both twice daily to give me a full day of Vaping. Will maybe get a SMOK Nord or Nova in 2 weeks time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (10/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My opinion. Some of these pods like Orion(even Aspire breeze) defeats the object. The are s big, you can just aswell buy a normal small mod with atty and get better battery life and flavour


This was one of the brightest comments on my thread and I didnt take seriously. The Artery Pal II is just to big for what I dont know. The Renova is way better and yet so compact,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> This was one of the brightest comments on my thread and I didnt take seriously. The Artery Pal II is just to big for what I dont know. The Renova is way better and yet so compact,



Jip difference is so small these days, you need to ask yourself what you really want, compactability or taste, because tech almost there but not yet. This new stealth setup of mine is small enough and vapes lovely but nowhere near pod size, but small for mod setup.


----------



## Resistance (10/5/19)

I get a workday out of my zero on 20mg salts.anything less I vape much more and also have to charge twice. Try 12mg perhaps(freebase) @MrDeedz


----------



## MrDeedz (10/5/19)

Resistance said:


> I get a workday out of my zero on 20mg salts.anything less I vape much more and also have to charge twice. Try 12mg perhaps(freebase) @MrDeedz


Currently on 12mg free base MTL. But i am vaping way more often then when i use to drip 3mg


----------



## Resistance (10/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Currently on 12mg free base MTL. But i am vaping way more often then when i use to drip 3mg


 Then I suggest using the pods and a mod on 3mg.
Thats what I do but on 6mg.


----------



## MrDeedz (14/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Then I suggest using the pods and a mod on 3mg.
> Thats what I do but on 6mg.


I would like to get a good, very compact small mod with a built in battery, something like the Snow Wolf mini I had, something that can run and handle a single coil RDTA. any suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (14/5/19)

In regard to the Renova Zero, when do i know when the pods need to be replaced, Im now siting with 3 Pods, 2 have a very tight draw. no burnt tastes as yet but hardly flavor on all 3, but then if I throw in some Red Pill Free Base 9mg you taste ICE, ALOT of ICE hehehe


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> In regard to the Renova Zero, when do i know when the pods need to be replaced, Im now siting with 3 Pods, 2 have a very tight draw. no burnt tastes as yet but hardly flavor on all 3, but then if I throw in some Red Pill Free Base 9mg you taste ICE, ALOT of ICE hehehe



The pod that's on the wife's one also has an incredibly tight draw with no hint of burning. Does that mean it's time to change the pod? I've been using 12mg freebase nic in that pod.


----------



## MrDeedz (17/5/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The pod that's on the wife's one also has an incredibly tight draw with no hint of burning. Does that mean it's time to change the pod? I've been using 12mg freebase nic in that pod.


@ace_d_house_cat i think its our MTL juices bud. Was vaping 12mg mtl grape in one of the tight pods and vaped it try. Then topped it up with some opus pink ice 10mg nic salts and its pulling almost perfectly loose again. Give it a try to test my theory and let me know. Maybe 70 30 freebase juice is good enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/19)

Vladdin pods seem to last quite long.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> I would like to get a good, very compact small mod with a built in battery, something like the Snow Wolf mini I had, something that can run and handle a single coil RDTA. any suggestions.



Im using a twisp vega. I change the atty for DL. However the aspire puxos kit seems to work well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> @ace_d_house_cat i think its our MTL juices bud. Was vaping 12mg mtl grape in one of the tight pods and vaped it try. Then topped it up with some opus pink ice 10mg nic salts and its pulling almost perfectly loose again. Give it a try to test my theory and let me know. Maybe 70 30 freebase juice is good enough



Thanks for that! I don't think I'd be able to give it a try; We both cannot stand nicotine salts. I do think you are right though!


----------



## MrDeedz (21/5/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thanks for that! I don't think I'd be able to give it a try; We both cannot stand nicotine salts. I do think you are right though!


No probs, This Friday I think Im gona purchase mainly Nic Salts and a few more fresh Pods for the Renova. thinking of getting a SMOK NORD 2. then I will be able to do the RENOVA ZERO vs SMOK NORD challenge for myself, Flavor vs experience vs POD endurance lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/5/19)

Just thought I should give the guys an update on the Artery,
The Artery PAL II with the 0.6 ohm coil kicks the Renova's @$$ in regard to coil/pod endurance if I can call it that, The Zero pods are only great for the 1st 2 or so refills, Im using the PAL's 0.6 ohm coil for almost 3 weeks now and flavor is still consistent. and enjoying the higher wattage draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Just thought I should give the guys an update on the Artery,
> The Artery PAL II with the 0.6 ohm coil kicks the Renova's @$$ in regard to coil/pod endurance if I can call it that, The Zero pods are only great for the 1st 2 or so refills, Im using the PAL's 0.6 ohm coil for almost 3 weeks now and flavor is still consistent. and enjoying the higher wattage draw.



Thanks for the update @MrDeedz 
What flavour are you using in there?


----------



## lesvaches (21/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Just thought I should give the guys an update on the Artery,
> The Artery PAL II with the 0.6 ohm coil kicks the Renova's @$$ in regard to coil/pod endurance if I can call it that, The Zero pods are only great for the 1st 2 or so refills, Im using the PAL's 0.6 ohm coil for almost 3 weeks now and flavor is still consistent. and enjoying the higher wattage draw.


mine keeps burning out, the PAL II never made it past day seven.


----------



## MrDeedz (21/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> mine keeps burning out, the PAL II never made it past day seven.


The coil? i chain vape Artery & Renova, no burning yet on the coils, only stiff draw & hardly no flavor on Renovas after a week

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @MrDeedz
> What flavour are you using in there?


Hi Silver.
I interchange between these 4 juices currently, only the Opus fresh lemonade is Nic Salts, the rest are MTL freebase.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/5/19)

MrDeedz said:


> The coil? i chain vape Artery & Renova, no burning yet on the coils, only stiff draw & hardly no flavor on Renovas after a week


i realized today there are four coils not only two. which are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/7/19)

So my Podding journey is coming to end, missing the flavor too much. Will sell the Renova & Artery Pal II cheap when i get the time to put an Ad.
Hooked this Mod & Dripper up from VK yesterday,
Damn but this juice is insane though : Marshmallow mint butter cookie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## herb1 (3/7/19)

MrDeedz said:


> So my Podding journey is coming to end, missing the flavor too much. Will sell the Renova & Artery Pal II cheap when i get the time to put an Ad.
> Hooked this Mod & Dripper up from VK yesterday,
> Damn but this juice is insane though : Marshmallow mint butter cookie.
> 
> View attachment 171094


Bought me a Pico and fitted the Ammit MTL RTA on it...haven't picked up my Nord since.
The only thing that is nice about pod life is the ease of sub-hour charging and portability
But the flava game is stronger with MTL and DL tanks...only schlep is charging batteries and rewicking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (10/7/19)

Decided to officially dump the Nord and go straight MTL...even tried nic salts (slightly diluted) on my mod = killshot of note.
I think 25mg on a MTL tank is a bit heavy - will be scouring for 15-20mg juices from now onwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (11/7/19)

herb1 said:


> Decided to officially dump the Nord and go straight MTL...even tried nic salts (slightly diluted) on my mod = killshot of note.
> I think 25mg on a MTL tank is a bit heavy - will be scouring for 15-20mg juices from now onwards


LMAO I can only do 12 Mg MTL juices bud, Nic Salts is harsh at that level


----------

